# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan has just taken the sheet of its 2013 Nissan Pathfinder, boasting sleek new styling and a 500 lb. weight reduction that will help with the vehicles overall fuel economy.
> 
> 
> The new Pathfinder is the only vehicle in its class with selectable 2WD, Auto or 4WD modes for the available intuitive ALL-MODE 4×4-i system. Power will come from a 260-horsepower 3.5-liter DOHC V6 engine, which is the only motor available. Nissan’s Xtronic CVT will put the power to the road, and is the only transmission choice.
> ...


Click over to AutoGuide.com for more information on the 2013 Nissan Pathfinder.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

FWD Pathfinder? What is that all about? It's a cross over now! And this is not the first unibody pathfinder. Did they forget the 96-04 pathfinder?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My sentiments exactly! It should be called the "Murano XL!"


----------



## Perieslend (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, it is really looking awesome and I have come across the special news about the new car is that it is fuel economy and also eco-friendly.


----------

